# Hawaii Halloween Haunters?



## swede5342 (Mar 31, 2014)

I just moved back to Oahu and I'm looking for local Halloween Haunters that might be on the island?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:^You are incredibly lucky to live where you do. I don't live there, but I wish I did.


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

Good Luck! Do they have any haunts there????


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

I go to Oahu occasionally on business, and I've looked around for haunt/Halloween themed things there each time.

No luck so far.

There is a poll thread over on HalloweenForum asking what state everyone is from. There are 3 haunters that selected Hawaii (since 2004)...so it's no TOTALLY hopeless. 

And, yes, as Pumpkin5 said, you are incredibly lucky to live there.


----------

